# ,    6 ,  ?

## Julia_A

.

 . 
 ,    , / 10000,   01.10.2008,      31  2009    .  ,        6 ,        /,     . ,     ,     ,   ?  :Frown:     ,    ?    ?

   .

----------

31 ,    .
,    " ",    ,  **     -    - ,       -   6 .

----------


## Julia_A

> 31 ,    .
> ,    " ",    ,  **     -    - ,       -   6 .


..                 ?     -    ? ,     .  :Frown:

----------

,     ()      ,   .   31 ,  ,  5 .
      . ,     -140-5=135 .

----------

> ,     ()      ,   .   31 ,  ,  5 .
>       . ,     -140-5=135 .


.     ,    ...    ,    ,   7 .      !!!       ,      ,     .

----------


## GSokolov

-     .7    6  2007 . N 91 "       ...  **     ( , ** )".     31.03.09,     6 .     30.03.09,     5 . 30,       = 6 .        6 .
                .

----------


## Julia_A

> -     .7    6  2007 . N 91 "       ...  **     ( , ** )".     31.03.09,     6 .     30.03.09,     5 . 30,       = 6 .        6 .
>                 .


,  ,  30  2009   181 , .. 6  1 .

*GSokolov*,       ?

----------


## GSokolov

> *GSokolov*,       ?


    #6. , -         ,   1 ,   .    ,                 --       ,      .  /     31.03.09,     .

----------


## Julia_A

"". 

       06.04.2009,               06.04.2009,   1,2,3    , 06  2009  /    909,  ,    100%,   10      /.

   ,    ,    ,   ,         ,    , ,          ,    ,          ( 133 )    . ,   ,    .




> -     .7    6  2007 . N 91 "       ...  **     ( , ** )".     31.03.09,     6 .     30.03.09,     5 . 30,       = 6 .        6 .
>                 .


    ,     , .. ..   30.03.2009,        01.10.08  28.02.09,   5     .

   ,  , 43    .  :Frown: 

        ,      .

, ,  ?  :Dezl:  :Help!: 
.   ,      ?

----------

1.  
2.    :
01.10.08 - 30.03.09 0 5 30 = 0 6 0
3.   :  31   
 - 100%

----------


## 13

02-10/11-6671  08.10.2004.

 -   ,   /.       ,       ,   / .      ,   -

----------


## 13

*Julia_A*,     /. 
    .        .
      ,   /. 
  -  . / -    ,     .
   ( . 255:      /...) ,  ,       - .

----------


## vyacheslav_s

, :



> / -    ,


        " "   ""  / .
 ,        /,        ,   .    .       (       8-  :Wink:  ).

     . 6  . 
       99.99%

----------

99.99 -    ,  100%
        : 30    1

----------

...   ...

    14  2007 . N 9103
------------------------------------------------------------------





 6  2007 . N 91




,    

III.    

21.    (, )         (30 )    (12 ). *   30      * ,   12       .

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> 


  100%       ?!    ,       :Smilie:       100%       :Smilie:  (    ,       ).
.. ,          100%  ( ,    ).     :Wink: .

----------

,    01.03.09 - 30.03.09  29 ,   30

----------


## Julia_A

.

    29  2006 .  255-      ,     ,     (      ,   12  ,      (      ),    2009   (  30.03.2009).         ,          .   .

    ,   ,     ,               ,        ,      .  :Frown:         .

      ? 
    ,    .   ,  .  ,          ?   ,     .  :Frown: 

    2007     ,           :
"    ,          ? 
           ,     . ,   ,     .    ,     ,     .   ,          ,        ."


  -         .    ?     , .

----------

,  ,    ?          .               -      ,      .

  .

----------


## Julia_A

> , :
> 
>         " "   ""  / .
>  ,        /,        ,   .    .       (       8-  ).
> 
>      . 6  . 
>        99.99%


            ,    31 ,  - *  30* . ..  5  29 ?  :Frown: 




> ,  ,    ?          .               -      ,      .
> 
>   .


           .         ? 
 ,     .

----------

...
     ...

----------


## Julia_A

> ...
>      ...


        06  2009,  30, 31 , 01, 02, 03  2009.     ?

----------

**, ?!!        30 ,   6 .    6      !!!
*GSokolov*   # 9  .7    6  2007 . N 91.          ,** ,

----------

...  ,         ...

      /,    ,      ...

  -  /       ,       ...   -   ,

----------

,    ** /      /

----------

**,  - ...
**     ,   ,    .         .    -  ,  .        -  ,   140,  110        .
            ?

----------

...

----------

2       ,   .  ,  ,    **  (      )   .
*Julia_A*     ,   ""         ,   100%  .      ,   ,       .

----------

-       ,     ...

----------

> -       ,     ...


     10000 .?  
      ,         .  
         ,        .

----------

...     -    4330  ,     ?

----------


## 13

*Julia_A*, 


   02-10/11-6671  08.10.2004

. #11, 12.

     30 .
    ,          .   .

       .
  .

----------

*13*, .               (   ),

----------



----------


## 13

**, 

 255- . 12 
   ,    12 ,  ** .
   .    /  ,   .
30  -    31  (  ).        .

   .      .

----------

...

  ,       (,     ),          ,   60-80-100  18720  25390

   255-    ...     ,           ...

----------


## 1331

*Julia_A*,    ,      2-7   ,   /,    .      .    ,  -       ? , **,  ?

----------

*1331*,        .  *Julia_A*   ,         ,     .

----------

...    ? ,  ,     ...

  ...       -        ...      +/- 

     ...       , ,

----------


## 1331

,    .   ,   , ,     ,    .    http://www.fss.ru/ , .   .

----------


## 1331

**,   ,      . /   30  .

----------

Julia_A.      ,   30      ,    ,   .

----------

...

----------


## staff2

*Julia_A*,       . -    :

** :Frown:     )      ,    /     30 2009.   255-     12 ,     ,     .      ,   2009   5 .

* Julia_A*: "                    70 (    - 84)      70 (    - 86,       - 110)                ." .255  .

             \. (   ,       ,    ). 

  -,   . 


PS         ,   . (  - -    -,             ).

----------


## 1331

> ...


      .    .

----------


## 1331

> )      ,    /     30 2009.   255-     12 ,     ,     .      ,   2009   5 .


           .

----------

> ...


 ,     ,        ,        ,        .    ,       ,        ,    ,    .     .    ,      ,        ,     ,      .

----------

**        /  +/- 2   ...

- , ,     :Smilie: 
   ,     ...

----------


## 1331

> /  +/- 2   ...


        ? --.     .

----------

> ...     -    4330  ,     ?


    :    ,       1-          .

----------

01.10.08,  01.08.08          ?     (    ),  ,  ,  -  3-   .

----------


## 1331

> 01.10.08,  01.08.08          ?


 ,    .

----------

> /   30  .


     .
+ - 1  
   .    29   




> .    .


        .
  ,    
**, 


> 





> .    ,      ,


.          .  :Wow:

----------


## 1331

> 


 ,    ?

----------


## tinkaer

,        :Smilie:

----------


## 1331

> /   30  .


  . 48    01.08.2007  514.

----------


## 1331

*tinkaer*,           .    !       .     8 . (   9 )

----------


## tinkaer

*1331*,     



> .


.   -   .
   ,       ,       :Smilie:

----------

*1331*,     .    ,               +- 1 .




> 1331,     
> 
> :
>        . 
> 
> .   -   .


     . 


*1331*,      ,               ,      .

----------



----------


## 1331

.    + =

----------

30        ?        ?

----------


## tinkaer

> .    + =


  .     28     14 ,    .         -  21   40,               .       .

----------

> 


 60%

----------

... ...

----------


## tinkaer

,     *1331* .          2    ,       .

----------

*tinkaer*,  *1331*,     .  :Wink:

----------


## 1331

.     .         .

----------


## tinkaer

.      .      280    .

----------

> 


  :Wow:  


> 


 .

----------

.          .    -  . (  )   ,    .    39  .        - 38 .       .

   ,         ,   .   .            .       .

----------

,   -    :Smilie: 




> ... ...


 ...   ?! :Smilie:

----------


## 1331

, ,  -  !

----------

.      .        ?

----------

-   28.10.2008   N 31-357/2008-7
 ,        .    ,           ,       .   ,          .                   ,        100   .

----------


## 1331

> ?


 :EEK!:

----------

-   .    -    -   ?

----------


## Dinchik

> ?


, ,  ,        .    ,   100% ,     ,      .  .

----------


## Dinchik

> -   .    -    -   ?


    ,     ?   ,  1            ,      ?       .  ,  .   -    .

----------

dura lex sed lex

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> -


  :Wink: .       .        .         ,      ?      ,     ,    .      "".

----------

> -   .    -    -   ?


                .
        .
 2               .
       ,      ,        .

----------


## Fraxine

:yes:   -               ???         30 ,   5,6...30 -    ? 
 - ,  -.
         19!!!   , .. /    ,     ,    .     , ..    . 
       -   -  ,  - ,    ,   .
,   , 


> ,    .


  :yes:       ...  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:     .



> .


    ,     .
     !!!

----------


## 1331

> .         ,      ?      ,     ,    .      "".


      -  :   2         ,   ,     ,      .

----------

*1331*,       ,  5  15 ,       6   3 ?

----------


## Fraxine

> .


   ,   2   ,  ?   ,     ,       .

----------


## Julia_A

.

        ,         ,        ,   ,  .  :Frown: 

   :
   ,   :   
    ,          .     ,     ,           .

    ,          ? 
           ,     . ,   ,     .    ,     ,     .   ,          ,        . 
http://www.audit-it.ru/articles/acco...a58/44682.html

  , , -      ,      ,  ,      .   .

,              ,    , ,   .

----------


## 1331

> ,  5  15 ,       6   3


   18 .


> ,   2   ,


 


> ,       .


   ?

----------


## 1331

*Julia_A*,    .

----------

...    ,         ** ,

----------


## 1331

**,  ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ,          ,


   -  3- ,  , , ,  -    :Wow:   :yes:

----------


## 1331

> 





> -  3-


 !     ! ..........

----------

...        ,   ,  80%     ,           ...    :Smilie:

----------


## 1331

..  	/ / 
	   /    /   		
0	707624	474034	68726	9.71	14.50
1	1267467	899597	111605	8.81	12.41
2	1037948	710075	80306	7.74	11.31
3	734657	480659	50783	6.91	10.57
4	489363	304502	29690	6.07	9.75
5	327996	194849	19631	5.99	10.07
6	220687	125242	12248	5.55	9.78
7	153903	85243	8229	5.35	9.65
8	112585	60400	6069	5.39	10.05
9	83282	44147	4483	5.38	10.15
10	64429	34238	4167	6.47	12.17
11	49010	25483	2775	5.66	10.89
12	39385	20934	2631	6.68	12.57
13	30790	16328	1807	5.87	11.07
14	24721	13322	1487	6.02	11.16
15	21235	11751	1578	7.43	13.43
16	17834	9727	1069	5.99	10.99
17	15050	8301	946	6.29	11.40
18	13083	7354	850	6.50	11.56
19	11455	6623	698	6.09	10.54
20	10478	6191	744	7.10	12.02
21	9830	5680	576	5.86	10.14
22	8982	5402	598	6.66	11.07
23	8134	4941	547	6.72	11.07
24	7782	4782	528	6.78	11.04
25	7280	4445	474	6.51	10.66
26	6878	4274	399	5.80	9.34
27	6409	4000	408	6.37	10.20
28	6165	3862	371	6.02	9.61
29	5743	3669	368	6.41	10.03
30	182533	106696	8189	4.49	7.68

----------

...      ,     

   4  5

----------


## 1331

,    /,   ,      .

----------


## 1331

> 80%


 ,  !

----------

...    -        ...   ...    ...

----------

,      .      ,   , ,  3      ,       ,        ,    ,     ,      ,     ,    .

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> Fraxine
> 
> 
>     ,       .
> 
> 
>   ?


  ,    :



> 2


     . ..    6     ,    6  - ,  .



> **





> 


()? ()?       ? ,  -    .             chinatown?



> 4  5


             "". -       .  , ,     ..  .            ,  .     :Wink:

----------

...  - 180 ...   70...  10  = 280

280 - 180 - 70 = 30

  ,   ,       ...

----------

> ,   ,       ...


  :Big Grin:    ,   ,    2 ,         ..

----------

... ...  ... ...    ,    ...

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> ...


    " "...
_"   5    .                    .   8.5 "
_

----------


## 1331

> 6     ,    6  - ,


   ,       .   ,             100%

----------


## vyacheslav_s

(   ,      ).

----------


## 1331

> (   ,      )


  ,      /,

----------

*1331*,  -    .          , , ,   .

----------


## 1331

** ,   .  .6

----------

> .6


    .6?  GSokolov   ,      ,    :         ,

----------


## 1331

.

----------


## Dinchik

> 4  5


  .       . 
   ?  :Wow: 
  .    . ,     .       . 
       ?      ,  .          ?       ,        . 
 ,   . ,   -?     ,    .       ?

----------

- ** ...  ,    **,  

   5000   ,   5000*2.9% = 145     ,      -       /   30000    ...     105000...

  105000  145    725 -...    -   ...

   ...

----------


## _Mlle

> ...    -        ...   ...    ...


,    ,  .         /     .

,    .      .

,      ..       ,    3 .

----------

95%,

----------

,    ! 
,    ,      ,     .
      ,     ?!

----------

...      ...     ,    ...

-  ,    ,   !
-       !    -

----------

, 4- ...  3,6,7

----------

> ,   ,       ...


      ,     .
      .
   10        /  ,       .

----------

> ...      ...     ,    ...
> 
> -  ,    ,   !
> - *      !    -     *


   .
   ,          ,       . :Wink:

----------

""   ""

----------

> ""   ""


   ,   ""      .

----------


## Fraxine

**,   -    ?             ? ,      .

----------

.   !

----------

... ...    ...

----------

> ... ...    ...


  :Big Grin:   .    ,       *,* ,     ,   -     ,  **   ,      .

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> 5000  ....      -


  :Smilie: .         :Wink: .    6    1 ,    "",       .    ,     ,      ?     ,      (     ,     )..
   .



> ...


   .      . -   - ,   -       "".




> .


+1000  :Smilie:

----------


## 223

> .    ,       *,* ,     ,   -     ,  **   ,      .


   ?   ,    ,      .
  () ,  .          (    ""    ,  .    (       3 )         , ,  ,   ,       /,  ... (       ,      7 )         ,  /      3 ...    ( ,      )   ,       .

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> ,


 - .         .     1984   : "44.             100   ".  ,        2007    ",    12            ,      ,       ".

----------


## 223

> ,        2007    ",    12            ,      ,       ".


  :Smilie:          3     (3-   )

----------


## 223

.    /, .

----------


## Fraxine

> () ,  .


 ,     -  . !            /-   .     "".  ,   ,        ,  ,      -         -    .     -  -      --.
 ,    ,   .

----------

...      :  /        ...      /

----------

> :  /


   .       .


> /


 ...))     ,     "   "?

----------


## 1331

> :  /        .


  ,     ,    .            ,

----------


## Fraxine

> :  /        ...      /


   ???     ???   ?

----------

,    100% ,              ...   - /

----------


## Fraxine

> ...


  ,  ,      ,      (     ).



> - /


   !!!

----------

**,   -   ,      **  .  -             ,   .         -   .

----------


## (Julia_A)

. 

 1,5  ,    ,  ,     ,            ,     10   ,  ,  -  .

 25          .

----------

* (Julia_A)*,   -  .   ,

----------


## 13

-  .
    .

----------


## Zimischka

3 ,      6   \             ?  3    ???      ?

----------

> 6   \


  :yes:     25390

----------


## Zimischka

!

----------


## _Mlle

> . 
> 
>  1,5  ,    ,  ,     ,            ,     10   ,  ,  -  .
> 
>  25          .


   !

----------


## (Julia_A)

.

    , ,        ,   ,                ,   01  2008,   27-28  2008 (     (  3  2008   ),       ),            . 

     , .

     ,    ,   . 
    ,     28-30   ,    / (          ?).

  , ,      2008  ,       01.10.2008.     .

 - ,  . , .

----------

* (Julia_A)*,          .      -  -  ,     ()  .

   -    .

----------


## 1331

> , ,        ,   ,                ,   01  2008,   27-28  2008


  . ,     ,      1 .

----------

> . ,     ,      1 .


,   .     -  . 

 ,     - -         ,    .

----------


## 1331

.    ?

----------


## (Julia_A)

> .    ?


,      , .       .

----------

> ,      , .       .


 ,

----------

.          .          .          ?   100        ?

        ,             .     3  11    29.12.06  255-.

          ,    .        .    ?

               (. 7 , .     06.02.07  91.  . .).*         ,          .    ,       ,       * .

 ϻ.        .         ,          ,      ,       .        (.   *  -   28.10.08  31-357/2008-7).

 ,

----------

> ,        .


, ,

----------


## 1331

> 


  ,  ,   



>

----------


## Dinchik

, !     !  !

----------


## 13

> ,    ,   . 
>     ,     28-30   ,    / (          ?).


  ,      ,  ?
    - ..

----------

,        .   - -    .     -   ,         ,

----------


## Julia_A

.

.     ,           ,      .      :    -           ;            ;           6 ,    100%   .

   , ,     ,        ,          ,    ,   ,  ,   - .

   !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## tinkaer

*Julia_A*,     :yes:

----------


## 1331

*Julia_A*,   !

----------

*Julia_A*, !!!

----------


## Julia_A

.  .    - ,                  1,5?

----------


## 1331

.     ,  . 
             .
      ,      865  30.12.2006.
. . 50   24.

----------

